# MIRO M02 19''S on MKIV JETTA



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

Just put on my wheels 19x8.5 front with 215/35/19 and 19x9.5 rear with 225/35/19


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: MIRO M02 19''S on MKIV JETTA (vr6jettagli)*

Why did you stretch your tires? You aren't near low enough to need it, and it looks silly.
Also, if that really is supercharged, you are giving up tons of traction for a pointless look.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

well never really had 19's so they suggested that tire size so i wouldnt rub , ill prolly get a bigger profile later and , and saving cash for a good set of bags.....


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

who suggested it?


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jettagli* »_well never really had 19's so they suggested that tire size so i *wouldnt rub *, ill prolly get a bigger profile later and , and saving cash for a good set of bags.....

If you aint rubbin....you aint dubbin








Wheels look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Look better if you were lower.
Cars a little ricey for my taste. But I dont gotta drive it. Do your thang man.


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (ChubbaDub)*

Thanks man heres a few more pics i actually had time to take my slr


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

This is super clean!!! what's your drop??....


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

2.0'' DROP H&R Springs, FK Struts


----------



## Penske_1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Im sorry, but you should be shot in the face for thinking any one thing(except the wheels - the tires) looks even remotely good. God damn that **** is horrible, son.


----------



## jhg6jhg6 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: MIRO M02 19''S on MKIV JETTA (vr6jettagli)*

Wheels = nice.
Everything Else = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif u might as well swap the VR6 with a V-tec considering thats the engine that matches ur style. i like the black tho, minus the hood, spoiler, body kit, valence, exhaust tip.... make it clean man. Not a honda wanna be.


----------



## PharmmerBen (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: MIRO M02 19''S on MKIV JETTA (jhg6jhg6)*

I appreciate your style, sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Penske_1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Dont take this the wrong way, but brothers like big chrome, ******** like monster trucks, and hispanics like cars like that. Am I close?


----------



## jhg6jhg6 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: MIRO M02 19''S on MKIV JETTA (vr6jettagli)*

Dead ON. haha


----------

